# Wow, read your meters folks!!



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

Our neighbor and Park Manager told my sister today their bill shot way up on their electric, 160 bucks worth, so she told my sis she and her husband checked their meter.  Next they called the company, told them their figures were wrong.  Long story short, they got back 160 dollars, or taken off their bill!!

denise


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2015)

This happened to me once, several years ago.  I got a $400 electric bill and hit the roof.  Turns out they had read it wrong.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Butterfly, we have to check these things, I'm glad our neighbors mentioned what happened to them  I get lazy, I want to just know the cashier is ringing things up right, or the meter reader is reading and checkin it twice.  Not


----------

